# Removalists - From Australia to NZ



## TracyHelen (May 16, 2016)

Hi

Wondering if anyone has any advise regards to international removalists from Australia to NZ.

We will be movinig from Sydney to Tauranga in December this year and are in the process of getting some quotes.

Any tips or recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Can give you lots of tips on Tauranga but unfortunately not international removal companies from Aus to NZ.


----------

